# Anyone here from New Zealand?



## Alex RTT (Dec 5, 2006)

well?


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish I was. I traveled to New Zealand around 7 or 8 years ago and it is such a beautiful country, I hope to go back some day.

Welcome to TPF


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2006)

One of the most talented landscape photographers that I've ever seen here...lives in New Zealand.  He used to be quite active on the forums...but I'm sure he's a busy guy because we don't see him around much anymore.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=601


----------



## doenoe (Dec 5, 2006)

im not, but i will be going there in March. Will be there for 2 months. I cant wait till its March


----------



## Karalee (Dec 5, 2006)

Theres a wee group of kiwis on the board here, active and inactive. Im originally from Whangarei, but live in the states at the mo. Will be back next year in Aucks for good, so if your ever up from Rotavegas im sure we could rustle up a get together with old man nagy.


----------



## Alex RTT (Dec 6, 2006)

yeh i'm sure that could be arranged. good to hear theres a few of us on here


----------



## Draken (Jul 29, 2008)

YAY New Zealanders!  Im from Auckland i've been trying to find of us kiwis on here for ages. Can anyone suggest some good spots around Auckland or near a bouts ?


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 16, 2008)

Plenty of good spots around the city- it depends what you are looking for. You can get shots from any of the ex volcanos in town eg mt wellington, eden, 1 tree hill, mt albert (best colour is during morning). Plenty of strange people to photograph out on K road if thats your thing... Since Britomart has been tidied up the past couple years, its been more difficult to find urban decay shots around town (that used to be my thing). Getting just outside of auckland its hard to beat whatipu and anawhata for beach scenes, and even piha and murawai offer good photos ops this time of year. good luck to ya mate.


----------

